# 2 Cliches in one pic......



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Ok so the waterfall and the HDR technique may well be the 2 most overdone techniques known to man but.........

I have just been out to virginia water and despite getting soaked by lovely spring showers caught this and ran it through photomatix:


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

nice pic, but my preference would be to pull a bit more detail from the shadows:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Righto then, I processed this one differently to try and not lose as much shadow detail..


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

like it but a bit of a weird thing going on in the sky.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

rmorgan84 said:


> like it but a bit of a weird thing going on in the sky.


Yeah - Taken into the sun behind some low and dense foggy type cloud. The HDR has trouble with that!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

I know that place well; used to go to Royal Holloway and spend weekends tearing up the park tracks on my mountain bike!


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah - Taken into the sun behind some low and dense foggy type cloud. The HDR has trouble with that!


Yeah quite easily sorted though:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

so whats the hdr thing? high dynamic range isnt it? 

is it a case of 5 shots at different exposures and then blended together in photoshop?

i have taken pics like this before but have never been able to get them layered properly in photoshop. Whats the secret?


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

you need to use the merge to hdr function found in file>automate.

you can use a standalone program or plugin such as photomatix but these tend to create more surreal looking photos rather than just extending the dynamic range of the image.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

jedi-knight83 said:


> so whats the hdr thing? high dynamic range isnt it?
> 
> is it a case of 5 shots at different exposures and then blended together in photoshop?
> 
> i have taken pics like this before but have never been able to get them layered properly in photoshop. Whats the secret?


This was just 3 shots at -2 stops, metered and +2 stops done by the D80.

Then its constructed in photomatix which gives the end result after tone mapping!!!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

WX51 TXR said:


> I know that place well; used to go to Royal Holloway and spend weekends tearing up the park tracks on my mountain bike!


aye and probably to that pub colloquially called the monkeys forehead too!!!!

and to think I moved from Bridge of Don to here!!!!


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

dubnut71 said:


> aye and probably to that pub colloquially called the monkeys forehead too!!!!
> 
> and to think I moved from Bridge of Don to here!!!!


I always have a chuckle, everytime i go down the A30, who thought of that name for a pub!


----------



## Rich @ PB (Oct 26, 2005)

dubnut71 said:


> aye and probably to that pub colloquially called the monkeys forehead too!!!!
> 
> and to think I moved from Bridge of Don to here!!!!


Lol! The curry house in Englefield Green was a favourite too! :lol:


----------



## leeshez (Dec 26, 2005)

Stunning piccys.


----------

